# Project Cant make up his mind (i love beer)



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

Well after a few mixups and BS.......Its back. Dan/Big White/Sexy/Brother/Lover/Pink syncro decal/Cream wagen (Bunsen Mcmastersause) Is tag teaming this pig with me to get it done. Even a sleepover with a campfire, smores and sleeping bags might take place. 
Everything is here........
Bagyard fronts
Bagyard rears with stock struts
AAC Hot rod economy kit (temporary solution)
-2 degrees SPC camber shims (per side)
-1 degree front SPC camber kit
Should be done saturday/sunday. Hopefully my buddy can get here to notch the frame as well. Car is now in the garage on stands waiting to be mutilated.







woooooo
K sports and -2 degrees
























Hovercraft Status for a few more days and some of the goods



















_Modified by Pizza Pig at 6:35 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_ Dan/Big White/Sexy/Brother/Lover/Pink syncro decal/Cream wagen (Bunsen Mcmastersause) Is tag teaming this pig with me to get it done. Even a sleepover with a campfire, smores and sleeping bags might take place. 


Christ, tell everyone our business


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait, love this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

you have to have air to get up your damn driveway Greg







, I'm so glad Chris is keeping it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (troyboy96)*

Ct is reppin hard this year..


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troyboy96* »_you have to have air to get up your damn driveway Greg







, I'm so glad Chris is keeping it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is a true statement, although i've managed all these years as has he, well when it comes out! I cant wait to start up on this friday.

_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Ct is reppin hard this year..








if anyone wants to help out your more than welcome to swing by, the garage is small though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

f you were closer by id love to stop by and give a hand


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GLIgeorge)*

definitely watching this, been waiting to see this bitch on air! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_








if anyone wants to help out your more than welcome to swing by, the garage is small though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Makes it more intimate http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

haha!!! how drunk are you... spillin out all the biz on public forum... 
cant wait to see this thing on the floo


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

wasnt drunk at all when i made this BTW


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

The urge to start this


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcestylzdtailer* »_The urge to start this









well let's get going kids


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

o man i want in on the party i havent seen you guys in a long time


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

**** yo face


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_o man i want in on the party i havent seen you guys in a long time









you're more than welcome, if you want i'll pm you my address


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Dan no ****


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

oooo i'll see whats good with this weekend


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (PAULITO)*

sounds good dude, shoot me a pm or a text whenever.
Ange thanks for bending up those front fender pinchwelds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

No prob bobbb, can't wait for friday


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

get this done already


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Loren Wallace)*

Wish i could be there on Saturday


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

next time dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

i cant wait until tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*








cant wait. Looks funny with no pzwo kit


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







cant wait. Looks funny with no pzwo kit









Thought that at first, but i love the look of it now


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

see you guys saturday


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







cant wait. Looks funny with no pzwo kit









i think it looks better without it.
Also, front camber kit came in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_i think it looks better without it. 

Not bad, just not what Im used to. Looked so good when I saw it with the pzwo kit


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Travy)*

starts today woooooo


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HYPE THREAD 2009


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

well, everythings assembled ready to go into the car, except for the fact that the leader line on one of the front struts WONT go in. anyone have insight, looks stripped and we tried to get it in once


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

contacted andrew about it?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

the leader line it self is stripped? or the bracket of the bag? 
try flipping it.. or re-tap it. you can always not use a elader line until u get a new one and added after


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_the machined part itself not the leader line. The leader line is the same thread pitch as the pressure switch and it threads perfectly fine on the tank, but wont do a thing on the strut. I really don't think it should be necessary to retap 1300 struts its BS. 

oh yeah, f'k that... Better start sending **** to [email protected] 
I've been seeing some issues w/ bagyards here and there, rust, paint too thick, wrong struts, sway bar attachments not there... idk... For $1300 they better slide in and work perfect..


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh yeah, f'k that... Better start sending **** to [email protected] 
I've been seeing some issues w/ bagyards here and there, rust, paint too thick, wrong struts, sway bar attachments not there... idk... For $1300 they better slide in and work perfect.. 

Sharing the same view, but too thick of paint is easy with some sand paper, least of anyones worries. B&G's and K sports are the same way in that respect. We'll see what we can do hopefully Ryan"thegenius"miller has some input tomorrow. I already talked to Andrew he is making the call to bagyard tomorrow. overall im not worried as long as it gets resolved ina somewhat timely manner im happy. I just dont want it to take as long as the group buy (6+ months) to get an answer or part


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

SPC -1 sweeeet
$6.43 to whomever names the beer in the picture
and yes thats the gay bagyard who doesnt want the male end to insert


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

bummer about the strut.....i wanted to see this thing low


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

break out a tap and clean the threads seems simple just make sure you pull the setup apart so you don't get shavings in the bag.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

notching the frame now, some wiring is done have the spare tire well setup. As well as the trunk design, were lazy


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Pictars?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

taking pics now, they'll be up soon. Then back to buttoning up the interior!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


----------



## joeslow (Sep 22, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

nice dudes... im suprised how much progress you guys had, looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

finally home
sorry for eating all your pizza
but we got the dog and car bagged, good day.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone bring a welder to my house next


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_finally home
sorry for eating all your pizza
but we got the dog and car bagged, good day.









haha, still plentyyy leftover








got everything in the front buttoned up as well as the rear. This is the trunk as of tonight, just need to get the hardware for the tank so its secure and get that nut for the tie-rod end and were ready to roll. Cant forget to have kevin overnight those 2 fittings so i can see how much damn pressure are in the bags


























_Modified by Pizza Pig at 2:51 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

wow i'm impressed you finished that up in like 2 hours after i left


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fastmaxxcooper)*

Nice, nobody invites me to come hangout. I see where I rank. Looks dope, glad to see he kept it


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

outside shots


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

haha funny funny funny

_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_Nice, nobody invites me to come hangout. I see where I rank. Looks dope, glad to see he kept it

should have read the thread suckaa invites are on page one


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

I dont venture in here often, once every few months lol. Im still trying to make up my mind. But to me, if everyone has air, its not cool anymore, just becomes another pissing contest. I dunno.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Vento!)*

I hear you on that, but what the hell does it matter if its cool or not, its about the adjustability of having your car at show stance whenever and daily driver/winter height whenever. However it is expensive as hell; hidden costs and odds and ends that pile up, we ran into a few setbacks yesterday and we were lucky stores were still open. The only reason air was done on this car was so he drives it more often.
Lets see if that strategy works


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_ The only reason air was done on this car was so he drives it more often.
Lets see if that strategy works









come on Greg








some of my pictures from the night:


all up


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_I hear you on that, but what the hell does it matter if its cool or not, its about the adjustability of having your car at show stance whenever and daily driver/winter height whenever. However it is expensive as hell; hidden costs and odds and ends that pile up, we ran into a few setbacks yesterday and we were lucky stores were still open. The only reason air was done on this car was so he drives it more often.
Lets see if that strategy works









No im with you 100% on what you are saying. The only reason I would do it is to make my life easier because I cant stomach driving that low again. What I meant was, it seems more and more are doing it just to be cool, without actually have driven around with the car on its nuts first. It seems more are doing it to be cool rather than for functionality reasons. I may just bite the bullet though.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

understood.
Got a new nut for the tie rod end and took the car for its victory lap. All i can say is it went smooth and the bagyards ride absolutely amazing. Rides like stock compared to coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh yeah, f'k that... Better start sending **** to [email protected] 
I've been seeing some issues w/ bagyards here and there, rust, paint too thick, wrong struts, sway bar attachments not there... idk... For $1300 they better slide in and work perfect.. 

Santi, please send me a PM or email with your bagyard problems. I wasn't aware that you had done any bagyard installs. I am always looking for feedback on bagyard products because it helps us improve our product and service. I know of 3-4 people that have had struts remade either due to length or sway bar mounting location. I also know of one client who did not receive the right struts. However, I wasn't aware that you too had a problem. I look forward to hearing from you. If you can, please include pictures as it helps when I'm explaining things to bagyard.
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

good to hear you got the car out of the garage! any outside pics yet?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Took these as a request. Im taking "actual" photos of the car tomorrow after I drive it around for little while get kinks worked out.
All up








Front up / rear down 








Rear up / front down








All down








new interior


----------



## McFly. (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

holy ****


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

doin work fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
why did you delete the post of you molesting an innocent sleeping man who was just at your house for a little fun, ghost stories, s'mores, and a bag install


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

woooooooooo camera wasnt charged for the campfire and smores portion of the weekend sorry fellas


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_new interior

nooooooooo where'd those lovely cloth r seats go?















stance looks good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

crazy talk


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

he liked them but wasn't completely happy, He wanted to get the car more back to OEM-ish if you know what i mean. Year specific seats helps with his ocd








Thanks for the comments guys,







to all those who helped. Chris sends his Best to all, and great thanks to those who used up their time to help.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Glad to see car got done quick!! I was almost expecting it to take a whole week... Good work... 
I know that beer, i thought it was a Shocktop... but is not, i jsut cant think of the name right now... 
Now, are you guys keeping the spare tire?? I like the wood floor , but i wish the tank and fittings were all hidden, there is great work on this car, and i'd hate to see something so small take away from it. 
Aslo, we need better day pics... Is the fender sitting on the tire or is it all bottomed out? frame on ground yet? 
------------------------------------
Andrew, You got PM. Just to clarify it wasnt a problem i had. 


_Modified by Santi at 12:51 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

twas a fun day.
i'm so happy you guys finished it up!
and ryan. you only ate the most pizza because of that folding technique.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

ok i swear i saw that SAME beer at this party saturday night, i wanna say it was Coors??


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Thanks santi, it went very smooth thanks to dan and ryan. That is a Shocktop, my favorite! The spare tire is not in there, there's a piece of wood underneath that has the valves, compressor, and everything hidden, that was just a quick mockup to show you what was the plan. when everything is in you can see anything other than the compressors stainless hose and the tank.
However this is just for now, over the summer when i have much more time on my hands were doing 8 valves, a nice hardline setup and raising the floor hiding the tank for the most part and ditching the hardwood
Im taking shots later today, so ill let the pictures do the talking. It doesn't lay frame yet, the frame is notched but the subframe needs to be trimmed a little i can feel it being held up when its being air'd out.


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

dicestyles kills it again.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Alright good to hear... Looking forward to the rest of the process http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and hopefully seeing it @ either WF or H2O.


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Hopefully it makes it to H2O this year


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

Here better shots, during the day at least. The car is FILTHY from being in the garage, dust, and the damn sand that our town seems to love to dump all over the roads. I still need to put the SPC camber kit in up front, i need a washer to space the bearing so it doesn't bind. Then we should be all set to roll all the way down. I also need to have kevin send out the proper fittings and i need to pick up dump mufflers or plugs to drill a hole in to slow down the rear when it dumps.








All Up
























Rear Up
























Front Up 
















All Down


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

holy poopypants








im coming over in a few and im bringing my flashes, clean that bitch up


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

thats looking goood


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (awd805)*

its alive!
looks good outside the garage, but it looked cleaner in there too


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't think you have a brother anymore. I think you should just lay claim to the car


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (ryanmiller)*


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Travy)*

I'm sure chris is reading the thread saying his thanks, just doesn't want to post. He'll chime in eventually I'm sure







Dano swung by and took some pictures and we drove the car some more. so far so good. And to those who doubted this hot rod economy kit its rides awesome in this car with the Bagyard's. hardly any boat motion!
I found a way to get these spc mounts to work so I'm going to go ahead and do that wednesday when i get back but tonight ill test it out and see if the theory works! Also tonight Im going to see what's up with this driver side front struts and try and get it further into the knuckle, damn powdercoat


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you forget to put photos?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

Cell Phone Shots


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

Look realllll good, stance is awesome. Get some mirrors back on that pig


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Al_Bundy)*

my shots of the dirty girl http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
All taken with my 30D and either the 50mm ƒ1.4 or 85mm ƒ1.8





just a different side shot

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

killin it man









it sits real pretty without any major frame work


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

So perfect man


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_well, everythings assembled ready to go into the car, except for the fact that the leader line on one of the front struts WONT go in. anyone have insight, looks stripped and we tried to get it in once

Could it be that the bag is tapped for a 6mm and not a 1/4"? Euro's use metric... HPS bags come tapped and equipped with 6mm fittings.
Stance look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Could it be that the bag is tapped for a 6mm and not a 1/4"? Euro's use metric...


Bagyard send the bags with their own leader lines


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

For me it seems like something is missing. The car looks good but i feel like it needs some sort of contrast? I don't know. 
Car is nice but it always has been


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_For me it seems like something is missing. The car looks good but i feel like it needs some sort of contrast? I don't know. 


pink ass wheels for sure


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this isn't your car


----------



## Al_Bundy (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_this isn't your car









Might not be mine either. The new lights and mirrors I'm waiting for should add that desired itch, as you pointed out. I'm also in the process of deciding the fate of the wheels, but we all know how "decisive" I am with this damn car, hence the cleverly articulated title by the "owner."


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_my shots of the dirty girl http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
All taken with my 30D and either the *50mm ƒ1.4* 

my fav lens evar!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

Once the oem hids and the stubbies are on I think it will look a lot better. Needs interior rewrapping i already have a color picked out suckka


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Lookin good Chris, glad you kept it. And I take back my comments about the pzwo, looks fukn hot with it dumped and kitless dude. Cant wait to see what you have planned for the interior


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think its cool you two work on it together


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

LOVE the fenders man.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

sittin pretty nice man... i think this car needs a new set of wheels though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

lovin it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_sittin pretty nice man... i think this car needs a new set of wheels though

















Keep the wheels Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (troyboy96)*

Cars finally getting a wash


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Chris sold the car


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

The car had a much needed bath today! And i managed to get the car a bit lower and its basically laying frame right now.


















_Modified by dcestylzdtailer at 5:31 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcestylzdtailer* »_The car had a much needed bath today! And i managed to get the car a bit lower and its basically laying frame right now.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*

Car looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

jesus christ this car looks even more awesome now


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*

jebus this car just hit a whhhooollleeee new level


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

does it smack when your drop it?


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

when you drop it you feel it hit yes


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

awesome, i eventually wanna achieve smacking when i air out


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

this car sucks. owner and brothers suck. ct sucks. bags suck. shall i continue?


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Vento!)*

Nice. Go get some rolling shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcestylzdtailer* »_The car had a much needed bath today! And i managed to get the car a bit lower and its basically laying frame right now.


NICE, that didnt take too long..


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

this makes me want to bag the s4 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

do it, you won't!


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

ROLLLLLEEERRS!!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

haha in due time dude. I just finished the car 100% with Ange. The new street T fittings came from kevin so i got the gauge in and working and I finished the trunk. Im super happy with the outcome! Also put the SPC -1 degree camber strut mounts in the car and it looks outstanding; I really don't know why people don't correct it! Also forgot to add OEM HID's go on the car tonight! Guess where the gauge is!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

looking real good man. One of the best out their!!!


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (1.8jettie)*

so clean


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (syrus5o)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

looks great guys. this is one of the more optimal cars for bags in my opinion. it pulls it very well


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Thanks Paul. OEM HID's just went on


----------



## euro_fast (Aug 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

car looks amazing
whered u get those HIDs?? haha
good luck with everything


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Hids are lookin good guys


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (buns)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

oooooooh snap


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

looks crazy good man! also love the choice of wheels ... trunk is nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

car's been around for a long time nothing new really besides the air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_car's been around for a long time nothing new really besides the air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that may be but i haven't been around for that long


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

pave your driveway








we had a rock driveway at our house, was gone by the end of summer ha


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

My dad's friend quoted $12,000 to pave it... no thanks


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

hell yeah greg, it was good talking to you on the phone, nice to see your brother didn't let that punk get the trade.
do work







looks great
it turned out great, now bring it to his gf's campus and will meet up again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by beyond belief at 12:16 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (beyond belief)*









Down low... Still gotta trim shizz









Ride Height (until i slow down the dumps)


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

holy ****! your car looks even more amazing now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

throw some mufflers on the dumps. you'll see a nice difference


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

With advice from miller, I'm picking up (2) 3/8" NPT hex plugs and im going to drill a hole at the end to resemble the same thing as a muffler. I don't like waiting for things to come in the mail


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

that'll work too








so you still layin frame or did you inflate those tires


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ange didn't realize how low the tire was when he was looking at the subframe levels.







Its getting caught up on the subframe i can feel it hit when its being air'd out. Pisses me off i don't have a grinder of some sort. Need to visit L.I. for some cut work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

eh make miller come to you and offer him some tacobell and girl scout cookies. trust me.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know it already worked with Pizza and some gas money. Hey miller.........


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

****sdamndope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Vayastyle)*

Mmmmmmmmmmmm taco bellll


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

too young....


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

oooooooh snap

oh no you didnt!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

OEM hid's look real classy, so much nicer. For some reason my camera is not here...Damn phone resizing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

your dog is bowing down to your jetta lol j/k the hid's look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

Who owns that 4x4 Avant in the back ground? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

this thing is looking real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif was it in pvw a year or so ago? i think i have the issue if it was.


_Modified by moder14 at 11:49 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

It was in April 07








And thanks to miller, picked up some fittings and made my own mufflers. 3/8" line front and rear. Drilled holes in the ends of the plugs nice, slow, and quiet!
VIDEO


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

lookin good greggy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn those compressors are loud in there... its so funny how the mk4 fronts slide inwards when the car goes down








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the good work!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_It was in April 07
 








Wow doesnt seem like it was that long ago


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_damn those compressors are loud in there... its so funny how the mk4 fronts slide inwards when the car goes down








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the good work! 

haha yeah true, also more noticable because of the -1 degree mounts in there.
It does seem so damn long ago doesnt it. Feels like yesterday


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_
haha yeah true, also more noticable because of the -1 degree mounts in there.
It does seem so damn long ago doesnt it. Feels like yesterday

I gotta admit i also come in this thread just to click on your new Signature video


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

dump speeds look nice man


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

thanks dude! I'm liking it a lot, it bottoms out on the tire on the rear and still hisses air. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yah, the raise/dump speeds are perfect. Do you have dump silencers on there?

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I gotta admit i also come in this thread just to click on your new Signature video






























I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif CYNE


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

just like i said earlier, they're 3/8 NPT Pipe end plugs, i just drilled a small hole in the middle and screwed it into the dumps and bam done. it silenced it a whole lot!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks great sir! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I gotta admit i also come in this thread just to click on your new Signature video






























He's a biter beware







Sike you know I phux wit you greg.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (DEV!N)*

check my bio sucka


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

haha


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (moder14)*

I little bit better pictures of the car with oem hid's. Need to keep cutting **** to get it lower in the front, pisses me off when it gets held up on the subframe going down and it still airs out and doesnt hit the ground


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

f'n $$$$$$$$


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

classic street shot







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (moder14)*

fricken


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Drove the car all the way down in the front and on the tire in the rear yesterday. pretty cool


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Do the camber mounts add to the height of the strut assembly? And if so how much?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

They didn't add any height at all. I'm happy about that.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

my favorite NA car on tracers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

word. this car is official.
id love to see the wheels milled down so they tuck harder, being that the arches are pulled and all. 
see you dudes next week?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

you better be coming out, i have that 19mm socket to give ya.


----------



## Mkay3Vento (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (Al_Bundy)*

uhhh sexxxxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mkay3Vento)*

Miller its an 18mm


----------



## Mkay3Vento (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (Al_Bundy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al_Bundy* »_
The wheels might get done, Greg and I have been toying with the idea for a while now, I'm just picky with who I would trust to do the job. What's going on next week? I'm actually headed to a local show this weekend, Dubs on Defrost or something along those lines.

Nudes of Peg NOW!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mkay3Vento)*

haha i can arrange that


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Ange took these


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Haha, good ole scag


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

so we were laughing at the people that take pictures of tractors. and now youre one of them.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (buns)*

haha im going to start shooting mowers, andrew in action.


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

don't do it. you have any extra stickers?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

hicks.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

haha it pays for everything you've seen from us so whatever works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Perfection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_haha it pays for everything you've seen from us so whatever works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (buns)*

Stubbies go on next weekend


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

God those wheels are intense


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

that **** is so fresh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Thats what you get for being in a garage for 2 days correcting paint, and cleaning the entire car in and out.







Looks good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Headlights look good


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

now where is the requisite furtak road shoot?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Vayastyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vayastyle* »_now where is the requisite furtak road shoot?

that happened on page 3 bud.....where have you been


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

yeah plus i didnt take these haha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the distortion looks like ****


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

little brother is addicted to 10mm for some reason. Andjew STOP


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*









I have been there. Now I am over it


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Nahh im not addicted, but its nice because i don't have to stand 400 feet from the car







.. And i have really shakey hands, so using the 50mm is kinda hard not to get a blurry shot, i to hate the distortion it gives.. o well










_Modified by dcestylzdtailer at 1:54 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*

I mean ones where you cant read names in the dirt on the side of the car
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

looking great, i actually jus picked up some plugs the other day with plans on drilling a hole in em for silencers, and to slow down my dump speed. i was curious as what size hole you drilled? i dont wanna go too big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

go with as small as possible and work bigger until you're satisfied. I cannot remember which size drill bits i used. I can check when i am home this weekend. The plugs for the front valves i drilled a tad larger since the 3/8" lines shrinks to the bagyard's 1/4" leader line.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

no biggie man ill figure it out, thanks for you help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car is looking absolutely amazing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

no problem man its easier than taking a ****... 
Thanks ill inform my brother, its his car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

****in ill Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (troyboy96)*

thanks dude, i wish i owned this car.. but oh well i get to work on it and drive it good enough for me


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (troyboy96)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Agreed! Car is $$$$$$$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Well, drove home for easter weekend and spent the day making love with an angle grinder. Cut up the subframe a boatload and got it to sit lower in the front. It needs to come down more as Im pretty sure i didn't get everything under there. I also made a new gauge pod







pictures to come tomorrow


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Hey dude can you grab my drink? 








hey, uh what the hell is this?


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

put the switches in a altoids container.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Vayastyle)*

paint the cup the color of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like the altoids idea.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

everythings going to stay the same right now. But once the 8 valve setup goes in, im going to redo a lot of he stuff in the car.
new shot (I have to go back on a cloudier day)


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

****in money shot dude


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

damn.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

nice


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

That PVW sticker is dried up and cracked yet? I think that thing has been on there longer than Greg owning one car


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_longer than Greg owning one car









well 2 months really isn't _that_ long
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you gregor










_Modified by Bunsen McMastersauce at 9:04 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_That PVW sticker is dried up and cracked yet? I think that thing has been on there longer than Greg owning one car









dried up and cracked from seeing no sunlight?










_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
well 2 months really isn't _that_ long
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you gregor









jerk jerk jerk....


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

i really really like how this car is looking now. stance is dope


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Vayastyle)*

Ange took these snapshots today but I edited them. I love the way this car sits, but I want to see it a bit lower in front, and i also want to see it with new wheels


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_ i also want to see it with new wheels










I agree... Time to change things up a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_










damn, when did your street get so steep?


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

F'in Sick! ..also i didnt know this or not but is the sub-frame notched?


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (mmm222)*

Yes, the subframe was cut. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif sparks


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_That PVW sticker is dried up and cracked yet? I think that thing has been on there longer than Greg owning one car









haha those stickers are durable. mine to windshield wiper blades and never failed. haha
looks good guys. i got to see this in person


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

thats the shoot I was waiting for








damn good.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_Ange took these snapshots today but I edited them. I love the way this car sits, but I want to see it a bit lower in front, and i also want to see it with new wheels










I wanna see it moving


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*

haha yeah, soon rollers will happen. once schools done... time to drink later fellas


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Don't we alllll love Uconn Spring Weekend.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*

Car looks great.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

damn if ayny of this post somes out normal i woudl be heavuly impressed


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_damn if ayny of this post somes out normal i woudl be heavuly impressed




















































Quoted for laughs hahaha. Sounds like you had a good night Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

greg never disappoints


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I miss







college


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Ahhhh you sound like someone we know














Ill be up in about 2 hours gebory.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hasn't he been in college for like 6 years


----------



## Rob_Swift (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

damn


----------



## euro_fast (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
I wanna see it moving

I was actually looking through pics from WF14 and I found these... whatr the chances
sorry for a point and shoot but thats all i got http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (euro_fast)*

^^ thats when it was on coils


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils 



_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_^^ thats when it was on coils


----------



## euro_fast (Aug 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

regardless he wont be rolling that much lower on bags... so i think


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (euro_fast)*

than you're heavily mistaken


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Yea it doesn't look like its laying as of now anyway.


----------



## euro_fast (Aug 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_than you're heavily mistaken


I hope so


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (euro_fast)*

Man i love these wheels! cant wait to see it with the new ones







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (euro_fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro_fast* »_regardless he wont be rolling that much lower on bags... so i think


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (troyboy96)*

changes cumming soon people


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Indeed, something came today


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*

more to cum


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you ARE a **** with that photo.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

eh whatever, end of the week should bring more surprises


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_more to cum










Think I figured this one out


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Al_Bundy)*

how is that stretch even possible holy **** hahaha
_Quote, originally posted by *Al_Bundy* »_Couldn't wait. Here is a shot of the rear wheel, and they'll be here Monday.


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (syrus5o)*

haha you better keep those tires inflated with that stretch








http://img13.imageshack.us/img...d.jpg


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fastmaxxcooper)*

its a 225/40 on a 10.5
Ian thats a 165/50 on a 8.5
Totally different








I ran a 205.40 on a 9 no issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Thats about right for some good stretch...
im running 225 35s on a 10 and 215 35s on a 9


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

yeah man, looking forward to seeing the new setup on the car








tracking info on the new wheels brings wednesday delivery


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Thats about right for some good stretch...
im running 225 35s on a 10 and 215 35s on a 9

x2. 
Thats what i have on my wheels, just 8.5" front, and 10" rears. 
the new Falken 452 have reinforced sidewall, so a 215/40 wouldnt stretch on the 10, and didnt have time for new tire on the same size so i had to settle for 225/35s.







IT looks fine though... 
How about pics of them on the car?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

wheels on the car


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_wheels on the car
























pics


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Project Cant make up his mind (Pizza Pig)*

Pic or it didn't happen


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Al_Bundy)*

Ohhhh EMMMM GEEEE


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (syrus5o)*

ohmy.
that **** is bangin.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Vayastyle)*

Uh yeah, that's kinda nuts


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*















Good lord man! Killin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

looks good guys!
did you go up to a 8 valve setup yet?


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

oh my


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your fenders.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

new wheels look really good


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


----------



## YummyDuB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

damnnnn greg 
sh its on point now


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (YummyDuB)*

i just work on and and take the pictures its my brother (Al_bundy)'s car


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

played


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

wow those wheels are insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

so nice


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

these wheels are 1000 times sicker than the last set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Al_Bundy)*

so dope bro, greg just told me,
have you seen my gti since the rebuild bro?havent talked to you since that night in pa at your girls colllege


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (beyond belief)*

wow! thats perfect mk4


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

I love a stance like that, over tuckage anyday. of course those fenders play into that.
Good stuff!


_Modified by 98DUB at 10:36 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

perfection.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Al_Bundy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al_Bundy* »_Car is filthy, wheels and strips are on, now the rewrap begins. Same specs as the Tracers, and I could not be happier. Adios.

yep definitely looks better on here than on my phone chris. Money, cant wait to see the retrim. all you need now is a supercharger or something


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
yep definitely looks better on here than on my phone chris. Money, cant wait to see the retrim. all you need now is a supercharger or something
















haha x2, i had to email myself the pic from the message bc i couldnt tell what the hell they were


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Vento!)*

haha nobody's ever happy








All kidding aside, Chris picked out a color for the interior. Only thing left is to drop the seats and cards off for work to begin. As far as mentioning a blower. He wants a supercharger but the problem i have with spending that kind of dough on a kit and the time to install it; It's a big waste due to the amount of time he drives it! I want him to shave the bay, he hasnt disagreed with that idea so far. I guess we'll see what the future brings


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you are a pusher Greg


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

fapping


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

beastin


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

ccw's?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_ccw's?

Yeah LM20s


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

solid


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (beyond belief)*

So legit man, loving the new wheels


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

wheels look killer. whats the specs?
great plates should be in your brothers future sooner than later
as said before, excellent work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*

You just ruined my clean pants.


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

car looks worlds better on the new wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

lm20s are sick! so glad ccw is finally making more splits. even though they have a stash you guys dont know about lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i guess we kind of do now


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

lol lets just say they design and experiment a lot


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wouldn't you?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

hell ya


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

CCW teddybears?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_lm20s are sick! so glad ccw is finally making more splits. even though they have a stash you guys dont know about lol 

Some of us may know a thing or two about what they're hiding


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Holy F***ing FAP!!! chris **** looks tight!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
Some of us may know a thing or two about what they're hiding









haha yessir


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

that **** is bananas


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

fitment = perfect http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

oh interior in the works as we speak


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i keep lookin in here at all that lip..


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

3.5 and 4 inch lips are quite delicious


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

these are definitely one of my new favorite wheels. just wish i could get 20s lol


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_oh interior in the works as we speak









......so its time to pull off that sticker and wait for a new one...


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Didn't think this car could get any better and then it did!


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

oh mah gawD!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

Car looks sick!!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

thanks to pal dan (synclo)


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

holy ****


----------



## XyX (Oct 4, 2005)

you didnt get ccw caps either?
Wheels look really good on your car


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Oh, god I love this car!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Sharp lookin' automobile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

niiiiice.


----------



## euro_fast (Aug 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whats with ur wheels on the classifieds?? had em for like a month


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I googled stance & it sent me here? Good job google!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (euro_fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro_fast* »_whats with ur wheels on the classifieds?? had em for like a month

Those wheels are so perfect.







Can't imagine how anything else could top 'em... 
Nice seats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by hellaSmoked at 12:09 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks good dude.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

can't wait to see what you do with the R seats man


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

this car is redic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good job on the wheels the sit perfectly with the fenderss!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

damn, i liked it with the pzwo kit but i like the simple 4motion too
and i guess i will post this for ownage sake


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I need that amount of lip in my life







so sik!


----------

